# 3 pockets on suit jackets?



## cactiman (Aug 1, 2009)

Since I've been paying more attention to clothes now, and checking higher end stores I've noticed a number of suit jackets with double pockets, one above the other, on one side and a single pocket on the other side. 

I'm not too sure about this look myself as I've never seen anyone actually wearing a jacket like this. I wanted to ask if anyone could shed any light on this style and whether its viewed as more formal/less formal/liable to become dated. I'm particularly interested to know if you think its suitable for work (uk office) as I've seen a very nice Ted baker Sb suit with this pocket configuration.

Thanks


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

It's called a "ticket pocket" and is a classic touch. They've had a comeback in ready to wear of late. 

It's really neither more nor less formal in this day and age and, though you most often see it reserved to suits, it pops up on the occasinal odd jacket as well.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Just the ticket!*

It's a "ticket pocket." Here's the definition from Andy's Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes, copied without permission, but I'm hoping he won't mind in this case:

"Ticket -- A small flap pocket above the right side pocket used for holding tickets or change."

As for whether it will go out of style or date the garment, it goes in and out of fashion, and I'm not sure whether you could pinpoint a period it could be pegged to. It's just an optional detail that originated, apparently, during the early train days for carrying one's train ticket in a manner that would be easily accessible when the conductor came 'round. The original purpose no longer prevails, except on commuter trains I suppose, but the detail lingers on.

I think it looks best on a sport coat, personally. It's just extra baggage on a business suit, as it's not really very practical for carrying anything we use nowadays. Typically, it's too small for a cell or PDA, and keys would probably create a great, unsightly lump, as gigantic as the auto security ones have become.


----------



## cactiman (Aug 1, 2009)

Ah, thanks. I've heard of ticket pockets but I'd assumed they were one of the smaller internal pockets. Now I know.

Think I'll have to invest in Andy's encyclopedia.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Classically, a ticket pocket marked out a jacket as being a casual sports jacket.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't know about neither less or more formal -- they can be seen as affectations. Being on city suits seems to be a fairly recent thing.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I find the ticket pocket handy for my electronic car key. It doesn't seem to create a bulge.

I've heard that they originated as a feature of hacking (riding) jackets. The idea was that you could keep a coin or two in there as a handy way to pay tolls on rural turnpikes (alternative names are "copper pocket," as in copper penny, and "cash pocket").

I don't think a t.p. makes a suit inappropriate for officewear. Certainly not where I work.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Where do you work? I guess as long as you don't have three very slanted pockets and an hourglass waist or something, it would look fine.

I should correct myself -- '60s and later being "more recent." Some of Sean Connery's 007 suits had them. They were pretty tastefully done.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sator said:


> Classically, a ticket pocket marked out a jacket as being a casual sports jacket.


Still look best on casual (i.e. sport coats) coats, and not so great on suits. I have a couple suits with the ticket pocket, including a 3P, and they just don't look as good as they do on the sportcoat in my eye.


----------



## THORVALD (Jan 30, 2007)

*The 3RD Pocket!*

Ticket as in THEATRE , not  TRAFFIC!


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

cactiman said:


> I wanted to ask if anyone could shed any light on this style and whether its viewed as more formal/less formal/liable to become dated. *I'm particularly interested to know if you think its suitable for work (uk office)* as I've seen a very nice Ted baker Sb suit with this pocket configuration.


One of my work suits has a ticket pocket, it does not make a difference if the suit jacket has a ticket pocket or not. My preference is not have a ticket pocket; when going the custom-made route, my suit jackets will not have a ticket pocket.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Sator said:


> Classically, a ticket pocket marked out a jacket as being a casual sports jacket.


I think Flusser says something to the same effect. It's a sporty sort of detail.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes.....this is called a ticket pocket. I see them as ever so slightly less formal. I doubt they will date.


----------



## Mr. Tweed (Apr 9, 2009)

*The lounge suit derives from the sport suit*

Considering that the lounge suit historically derives from the sport suit, there is really nothing strange about having a ticket pocket on a suit jacket. But if you have a ticket pocket, the pockets must be slanted. Three slanted hacking style pockets is a nice way to emphasize the equestrian heritage of the modern suit.

If you like to know more, you are most welcome to read the article on our website.

Yours,
Mr. Tweed


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

THORVALD said:


> Ticket as in THEATRE , not  TRAFFIC!


May I ask what you are referring to here?


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I find the ticket pocket handy for my electronic car key. It doesn't seem to create a bulge.
> 
> I've heard that they originated as a feature of hacking (riding) jackets. The idea was that you could keep a coin or two in there as a handy way to pay tolls on rural turnpikes (alternative names are "copper pocket," as in copper penny, and "cash pocket").
> 
> I don't think a t.p. makes a suit inappropriate for officewear. Certainly not where I work.


Have you seen a "cash Pocket" on a trouser? If he hasn't Jovan in particular would be interested in them I think. They were rather popular in the 60s. I once had two of them on a pair of flat front trousers which was very Mod......althogh this was the late 90s.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Are you referring to the one at the front also known as a fob pocket?


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

cactiman said:


> Ah, thanks. I've heard of ticket pockets but I'd assumed they were one of the smaller internal pockets. Now I know.
> 
> Think I'll have to invest in Andy's encyclopedia.


Both are ticket pockets. The out-ticket pocket is a classic feature which comes and goes in fashion: The in-ticket pocket (smaller, low pocket) is a staple which is preferable to say the least and has many uses. Many people have them on both sides of the jacket. Go for them if you wish. Ted Baker suits sometimes have the additional right in-ticket in RTW.

Whether this encyclopaedia is worth it is a matter of opinion.


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree with Thorvald; the ticket pocket referrs to Theater ticket and not traffic. The ticket pocket enhances a suit and gives it a bit of "British gentleman" style. Style is the important description. This detail on a Bespoke suit or off the rack is just a detail of preference. 

I like the ticket pocket added with flaps , as it creates a bit of uniqueness. A normal flap pocket suit is always in good taste; but the ticket gives the garment a bit of flair. It is not a detail that is confined to "sport jackets" but also appropriate on suits and even tuxedos. Ralph Lauren "Purple Label" tuxedos offer this model; as well as a hacking pocket tuxedo... Although not predictable, it is a unique custom detail and can be brought into the equation by your clothing stylist , and used in many different applications.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Personally I've never cared for the look and have never owned a jacket, suit or sport coat, that had one of these pockets. Heck, my jackets already have two or three inside pockets and two outside pockets. When you throw in two to four more pockets in my pants I feel like I've got all of the pocket space that I need without the ticket pocket. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*I call shenanigans!*



Scott Hill said:


> ...the ticket pocket added with flaps...is not a detail that is confined to "sport jackets" but also appropriate on suits and even tuxedos.


 Two flap pockets are an arguably tolerable black tie deviation, but a ticket pocket? Really?


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> Two flap pockets are an arguably tolerable black tie deviation, but a ticket pocket? Really?


Indeed, I would avoid a ticket pocket on a dinner jacket; the cummerbund pleats and pockets in a vest should be for show tickets.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> Two flap pockets are an arguably tolerable black tie deviation, but a ticket pocket? Really?


+1. A dinner jacket should not have a ticket pocket. I hardly consider pocket flaps acceptable, and hacking pockets even less so.


----------



## SnappyGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

I quite like the look of the ticket pocket on my, for lack of a better term, less formal business suits (think Friday evening with a button up shirt sans tie). While it's more common to see these days it still seems rather unique. From the perspective of utility however I find that the high placement of the pocket and fitted nature of the suit makes it quite uncomfortable to be of any practical use.


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

SnappyGuy said:


> I quite like the look of the ticket pocket on my, for lack of a better term, less formal business suits (think Friday evening with a button up shirt sans tie). While it's more common to see these days it still seems rather unique. From the perspective of utility however I find that the high placement of the pocket and fitted nature of the suit makes it quite uncomfortable to be of any practical use.


I have them on a majority of my suits and use them to hold claim tickets for my coat/hat or my car.


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

It's not about the pocket space or function of the pocket. It is a matter of personal style. Personally, I don't want my suit details to be homoginized and to look like I bought my Bepsoke suit off the rack.


----------



## Jimmy2Dimes (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the ticket pocket.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

SnappyGuy said:


> I quite like the look of the ticket pocket on my, for lack of a better term, less formal business suits (think Friday evening with a button up shirt sans tie). While it's more common to see these days it still seems rather unique. From the perspective of utility however I find that the high placement of the pocket and fitted nature of the suit makes it quite uncomfortable to be of any practical use.


when seated on the commuter train and the conductor comes by, 
the ticket pocket is in the perfect position to reach for your ticket. 
trouser pockets are impossible, inside jacket pocket some what so.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*not so fast*

where i live in london, ticket pockets are thought to be appropriate on hacking jackets and little else. when seen on suits they are normally accompanied by a necktie-knot the size of an apple, worn by a barrow boy turned city trader. but i may be mistaken,


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Scott Hill said:


> ...ticket pocket...appropriate on ...tuxedos...


I hadn't heard about this. I guess I should get out more... (sorry about the ellipsis abuse...)


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Orsini said:


> I hadn't heard about this. I guess I should get out more... (sorry about the ellipsis abuse...)


While I know it's not historically correct, it makes sense to me as a modern evolution of the ticket pocket, although I don't yet own any jackets with such a pocket myself. On the vast majority of occasions that I'm wearing a dinner jacket, I also happen to be attending an event that I have to present tickets for. When traveling on public transportation in recent years, it extremely rare that I have a "ticket" of any sort, let alone one that would fit nicely in a traditional ticket pocket.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Srynerson said:


> ...it makes sense to me as a modern evolution of the ticket pocket...


Once you accept that this wardrobe stuff is not necessarily strictly, completely, logical, from the living persons' point of view, it all becomes much easier... (sorry about the elippses abuse again...)


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

turban1 said:


> where i live in london, ticket pockets are thought to be appropriate on hacking jackets and little else. when seen on suits they are normally accompanied by a necktie-knot the size of an apple, worn by a barrow boy turned city trader. but i may be mistaken,


Please tell us about this monster tie knot thing, if you can. Does it have some meaning? Some historical precedent?


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

The comments on ticket pockets seam a bit old world timeless to me.. IMHO . The use of ticket pockets and or other detailings are a matter of personal style and the use of old traditional elements, creates a more modern sensibility. Personally, I like ticket pockets on formal attire and like the "twist" that is acheived by same. If you visit a Ralph Lauren shop; you will find tuxedos with "hacking pockets" , tickets and numerous other detailing to his shawls that make them unique and special. These elementas are found in the Ralph Lauren "Purple Label" division which is made by St Andrews and is completely made by hand. 

Often, custom tuxedos are quite basic in their styling. Normal flap pockets no other detailing is the same model one can buy off the rack. Other than a superior fit, there is nothing that distinguishes these formal garmets from their off the rack counterparts. 

Don't be afraid to add special elements to make your formal attire unique. I also do not care for notch lapel tuxedos and formal jackets. I prefer peak lapel or shawl lapel and have been doing much more double breasted 6x2 tuxedos over the last 2 years. Also, on the single breasted, I like the addition of the waistcoat ( lower 4 or 5 button and not too high) added to the single breated models. Again, this give a distinguished look and is not worn by every man at the opera. It does not have to be worn every time you wear the tux, but when worn.. it presents with a certain bit of flair.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Scott Hill said:


> I also do not care for notch lapel tuxedos and formal jackets.


However, step lapels on dinner jackets are perfectly traditional - unlike ticket pockets.


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

The monstor tie thing you refer to is a general trend in the market; exaggerated by some to the extreme. 15 years ago, Giorgio Armani tie were nearly all "bottleneck" in shape.. where the throat of the tie was contoured and narrower. This tie was tied, at the time with a fore in hand knot and made a very "Pat Riley' knot.. smaller. 

The Italian neckwear today.. often has a thicker throat to the tie and no contour. The knot of choice is often a double for in hand ( wrapping around twice) or a half windsor ( which is more triangular in shape. When tied, this shape creates a larger knot on it own and also can be tied "looser" to acheive a semi exaggerated larger knot. 

Many contemporary shirts now are offered in a 2 button collar (spread) and even the one button spread collars are slightly higher and create a bit more "presence" coming out of the jacket. When paired with this slightly larger knot.. it creates a slightly more exaggerated expression. Check out Tiki Barbor on the sports commentary show and he sports this look quite well. I personally think he is the best dressed 
sportscaster in the business. His clothing, shirts and ties are well coordinated and all custom made to specification. 

I think that this direction has been in the mix for some time. When you see someone wearing a small knot and small collar ( pointed) to me IMHO it looks dated. It is all about personal preference, but this smaller knot and small collar shirt seems to go best with the old drappy suits from Amrani and not proportionate with todays slimmer siloquettes and narrower shoulders and plain front suit trousers. A slimer shirt, higher collar, slightly thicker knot and plain front suit trouser seem to coordinate well.


----------

